# Adidas Sneakers



## Cruzz_33 (20/12/15)

What's up my ecig family!! So I have been searching for a pair of Adidas sneakers for my girlfriend for ages now so that she can get off my case as to how much money I spend on essentials such as Vape gear. So I was wondering if maybe anyone on here would have a connection or something. I attached a photo for reference.
Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/12/15)

Bud, if she's your girlfriend, and on your case about spending habits, it's a bad sign.... If and when she gets promoted to WIFE status, you're screwed. By yourself a pair of sneakers and RUN, NOW!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/12/15)

@Viper_SA you made my night and she's not bad actually love it when I come home to a supply of juice from her and it's a Christmas gift so which will put me in the good books for a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (20/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> What's up my ecig family!! So I have been searching for a pair of Adidas sneakers for my girlfriend for ages now so that she can get off my case as to how much money I spend on essentials such as Vape gear. So I was wondering if maybe anyone on here would have a connection or something. I attached a photo for reference.
> Thanks in advance



Sandton city mall buddy


----------



## Cruzz_33 (20/12/15)

@shaunnadan thanks a mil budd


----------



## shaunnadan (20/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> @shaunnadan thanks a mil budd



There is an adidas factory store in Boksburg on northrand road behind the Hifi Corp building. 

But if you really want something special then get a custom superga. There is an artist contracted to the sandton store who will do a Print on a shoe based on your own design. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (20/12/15)

Www.copcapital.co.za

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

